# Barista Hustle: The Coffee Compass



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Latest article from Barista Hustle (big thanks to Matt Perger for producing so many excellent and informative articles):

The Coffee Compass

The Coffee Compass makes it easy to choose which variables need to be adjusted for a more delicious brew.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooh, nice ... That's really rather useful


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

hahaha never thought about my coffee tasting Flimsy before!

Not for me...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

"Please note, this compass doesn't:

- work for espresso."

(although much of the same logic seems to apply so wondering - why not?)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> hahaha never thought about my coffee tasting Flimsy before!
> 
> Not for me...


Perhaps replace it with " fishy "


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> "Please note, this compass doesn't:
> 
> - work for espresso."
> 
> (although much of the same logic seems to apply so wondering - why not?)


Maybe espresso is too strong to pick up such subtle differences?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Maybe espresso is too strong to pick up such subtle differences?


Or perhaps it reflects the fixed dose approach perger advocates


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't even know what half those terms mean in relation to tasting coffee







I'm really buggered.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

You could just randomly adjust variables until you land on one you know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

h1udd said:


> You could just randomly adjust variables until you land on one you know


Let's make it simple for people and just have two

" I don't know what I like - but I know I like this "

" I know what I like and I don't like this "

Adjustment required - buy more expensive equipment - no matter which of the above


----------



## bellsmegma (Sep 8, 2018)

Change one thing at a time...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Change one thing at a time is a good advice but the compass itself is mostly meaningless, just my opinion though..


----------

